# Enregistrement micro externe



## CFTG (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac depuis quelques moi et je cherche désormais à m'enregistrer avec un micro externe (Shure PG58). Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à faire sortir le son que j'émets dans le micro par la sortie audio de mon iMac. J'ai essayé avec Garageband et QuickTime Player mais impossible.

Avez-vous une solution ? Merci.


----------



## nifex (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu dois utiliser l'entré son et pas la sortie 

C'est le jack à coté.


----------



## CFTG (27 Septembre 2011)

Oui c'est bien ce que j'ai fais mais ça ne marche pas. 

D'autres idées ?


----------



## nifex (27 Septembre 2011)

Si ton mac est sous garantie va dans un apple store ou un centre agréé car ca doit certainement etre un problème materiel...


----------



## drs (27 Septembre 2011)

ouh la doucement mes amis 

Sur le mac, l'entrée est une entrée ligne, tu ne peux pas brancher un micro directement, il te faut un préampli micro, ou à defaut une carte son externe avec préampli micro.


----------



## CFTG (27 Septembre 2011)

Ah bon ? Je pensais que ça allait marcher directement ? 
Et sur PC le problème serait le même ?


----------



## drs (27 Septembre 2011)

oui...et non 

Sur certains PC, il y a une entrée micro, mais pas sur tous.

Le problème ne vient pas du PC ou du MAC, mais de l'entrée ligne.


----------



## nifex (27 Septembre 2011)

Eh eh eh 

Je savais pas :rateau:

En plus j'allais faire des enregistrements la semaine prochaine, alors ca tombe tres bien cette info.

Des conseils sur la marque a acheter ?


----------



## drs (27 Septembre 2011)

J'ai acheté une Lexicon Alpha, et j'en suis très content. Peu de latence, et un mode permettant d'écouter soit le son qui rentre, soit le son qui sort de l'ordi.
Connectée en usb.
Attention par contre, sur mon MBP de 2009, je suis obligé de la connecter sur un hub usb, car si je la branche directement au mac, j'ai de grosses interférences (ronflette).
Sinon, impec  et l'avantage du prix aussi.


----------



## nedd (27 Septembre 2011)

je viens de m'acheter le Art Tube MP Project pour 50 d'occasion sur Le Bon Coin ou sur AudioFanzine je ne sais plus. J'en suis très content. A noté que AudioFanzine m'a beaucoup aidé à faire des choix de matos grâce aux avis des membres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'utilise depuis 2003, l'ancêtre de ce bidule là (la version "1"), avec, encore aujourd'hui, la plus grande satisfaction.

A noter que lorsque son entrée est en position "micro" (un bouton permet de basculer en positions "ligne" ou "micro"), on peut aussi y connecter directement une platine vinyle dotée d'une cellule magnétique (ce qui m'a servi plus souvent que pour un micro, d'ailleurs).

par contre, contrairement au dispositif de drs, là, c'est l'utilisation d'un hub qui pose problème (uniquement en "entrée", en "sortie", il peut se connecter via un hub) en insérant des sons parasites, mais connecté en direct sur un port USB de la machine, je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce point de vue.

Et alors, point de vue "prix" &#8230;


----------



## Télémac (28 Septembre 2011)

Salut

Si j'ai lu la pub je relève que ce micro est un micro symétrique avec connexion XLR ( ou alors avec une jack stéréo mais configurée en symétrique mono)

Aucun ordinateur ne sait traiter ce signal en natif il faut l'équiper.

- soit d' une carte externe ( voir mon post Ipad comme enregistreur audio) connecté en USB 2 pour avoir un bon débit.

- soit avec un désymétriseur connecté sur la prise minijack entré micro du mac (moins bonne solution mais moins onéreuse) ( tu remplaces le caméscope par l'Imac est c'est parteil)






désymétriseur





si tu utilises une mixette externe, que tu souhaites connecter sur la prise micro mac, il faut en plus du désymétriseur un atténuateur - 40DB pour réduire le niveau de la sortie line (1volt) de la mixette en entré micro (je crois 0,1 volt) 





atténuateur shure


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Télémac a dit:


> si tu utilises une mixette externe, que tu souhaites connecter sur la prise micro mac, il faut en plus du désymétriseur un atténuateur - 40DB pour réduire le niveau de la sortie line (1volt) de la mixette en entré micro (je crois 0,1 volt)




Ben oui, mais voilà : le dernier Mac a avoir été doté d'une entrée capable d'exploiter un signal de 3,5 milli-volts (et pas 0,1, une entrée micro, c'est entre 0,003 et 0,005 volt, 3,5 milli-volts en général), c'était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" (le dernier avant le PowerBook G4 "Titanium", le PB G3 avec le Firewire). depuis, tous les Mac sont dotés d'une entrée ligne à 100 mV (entrée ou sortie ligne, c'est 0,1 volt, pas 1 volt).


----------



## Télémac (28 Septembre 2011)

Donc line = 0,1 Volt
et Micro 3,5 mini volts 

Merci pour la précision des Volts je n'avais plus les chiffres en tête c'est pourquoi j'avais stipulé  (1volt) entre parenthèse et micro (je crois 0,1 v)

Certes Apple a limité les entrés,  mais il est possible de contourner la limitation des macs  avec les connexions que j'ai proposé cela fonctionne très bien tant sur le mac, que sur les caméscopes que sur  l'iPad.

le micro shure en XLR c'est du symétrique (point chaud, point froid et blindage séparé) alors que l'entré est en asymétrique. (un signal sur un fil et le second sur le blindage  d'où les ronflettes au dela de 3-4 mêtre)






si on ne veut pas passer par l'entré micro, il n'y a que la solution de la carte externe connectée en USB.

exemple pratique lors de notre dernière captation concert, ou le son vient de la régie audio de la salle,  injecté dans ma mixette, (au cas ou l'ingénieur son me donne un signal trop fort ou trop faible pour moduler à mon niveau,)  puis la sortie de la mixette  canal gauche est envoyée vers l'imac et garage band, et le canal de droite envoyé sur  l'entré du caméscope


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

Bien vu l'explication des cables symétriques. En revanche, on donne tous nos conseils mais on oublie de demander à CFTG ce qu'il veut faire de son signal derrière. Si c'est juste pour le fun, l'entrée ligne suffira; avec bien entendu une interface entre son micro (symétrique avec alim phantom) et le mac (en entrée ligne minijack). Et pour cela un simple préampli ou une petite table de mix avec entrée xlr fera l'affaire.
Si l'idée c'est d'avoir un meilleur son et éventuellement de le mixer et de le retravailler sur l'ordi, alors une carte son externe s'impose. Et dans ce cas, selon le budget, choisir une entrée de gamme ou non et surtout, s'assurer que le taux d'échantillonnage et la quantification du signal corresponde au logiciel de mixage et ce qu'on veut en faire derrière (par exemple pour de la voix off en vidéo il faudra vraisemblablement du 16bits/48Khz, pour un CD audio du 16bits/44,1Khz mais pour du pro on préfèrera du 24bits...) dans mon exemple plus haut, avec le Art TubeMP usb series, on est en 16bits et 44,1 ou 48Khz au choix, et ce préampli à lampe réchauffe le son et peut être utilisé comme préampli sans l'usb (polyvalent quoi...) et possède un filtre coupe bas, un limiteur et un vu-mêtre...
Voilà, en même temps, avec un PG58, on n'est pas non plus sur de la prise de son top qualité... donc je dirais: faire simple...


----------



## Télémac (28 Septembre 2011)

exact et pour faire simple





à la place du micro le shure
à la place du caméscope : l'imac
en espérant que le micro shure est auto alimenté par pile sinon sans alim phantom cela va coincer.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (entrée ou sortie ligne, c'est 0,1 volt, pas 1 volt).


Ça peut être moins, et ça peut être plus. Mais il faut préciser de quoi on parle.

Pour info, voici les specs de l'entrée et de la sortie « ligne » de l'iMac fin-2009 et mi-2010:


> *Line input*
> 
> The analog line input operates independently from all other audio input ports and is always available. The line input supports recording at bit depths of 16, 20, or 24 bits per sample and at sample rates of 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, or 96 kHz. Audio recorded from the line input is presented as a stereo data stream. You can adjust the line input gain from -16 dB to +30 dB.
> 
> ...



Et la version française d'Apple :


> *Entrée de ligne*
> 
> L&#8217;entrée de ligne analogique fonctionne indépendamment de tous les autres ports d&#8217;entrée audio et est toujours disponible. Elle gère l&#8217;enregistrement à des profondeurs de 16, 20 ou 24 bits par échantillon et à des fréquences d&#8217;échantillonnage de 44,1 kHz, 48 kHz ou 96 kHz. L&#8217;audio enregistré depuis l&#8217;entrée de ligne se présente sous la forme d&#8217;un flux de données stéréo. Vous pouvez régler le gain d&#8217;entrée de ligne de -16 dB à +30 dB.
> 
> ...


----------



## nedd (28 Septembre 2011)

donc pour faire simple aussi je propose soit juste un préampli de base, soit une petite table de mix (qui pourra aussi servir pour entrer plusieurs source mixée... voir celle-ci aussi qui n'est pas sur la même page bizarrement.. pas assez chère?) et un cable gros jack mono->minijack mono, soit une carte son pas chère. 
Pour se donner une idée des prix et de ce qui existe: Thorman et Audiofanzine...


----------



## drs (28 Septembre 2011)

Télémac a dit:


> si tu utilises une mixette externe, que tu souhaites connecter sur la prise micro mac, il faut en plus du désymétriseur un atténuateur - 40DB pour réduire le niveau de la sortie line (1volt) de la mixette en entré micro (je crois 0,1 volt)



Si tu utilises une mixette externe, tu connectes ton micro sur la mixette, et tu te sers des sorties stéréo (les connexions asymétriques (en jack), pas les XLR si il y a) de la mixette pour rentrer dans l'entrée ligne du mac.
Pas besoin de plus...


----------

